# Tropheus & Demansoni together?



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

I am thinking about combinations for the new 6 footer. I have recently got tropheus duboisi & am thinking of having 12 of them as a starter for the tank. Has anyone mixed other species like demansoni (12 of) with tropheus? Who has what experience to tell me whether this is a good or bad idea?


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

Demasoni are very aggresive. I do not have personal experience keeping them together though.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I have never kept them together but I had considered it at one point.

If I were going with a dozen demasoni, I'd go with at least twice that number of tropheus and I'd also make sure the tropeheus were twice the size of the dems. They will fight over the same things (rocks/territories) but with enough bodies in the tank, there should be enough distractions so no one gets banged on too hard. I'd be concerned about equal numbers.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Very aggro Mbuna like Demasoni, Melanochromis Auratus and others can be good tank mates in my experience, I kept 6 Auratus with 14 Bemba in the past and it worked well.

Just watch them - they share feeding habits and enjoy the same rock structures like Northshore said, there will always be a battle for dominance.

Good luck,

Ray


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

I currently keep 25 2.5" Moops with 8 Demasoni. I have not had a single problem with this combo. I don't think they pay much attention to one another. I really like the combo because I think the Demasoni add that extra splash of color to the tank.


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. A yellow tropheus species with demasoni must be truly amazing.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

The Demasoni will go after the Duboisi - I think it's because the dubs have blue in them.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

let us know how it works out... I'm starting a new troph tank in a few months, after my move...

Greetz, 
Koen


----------

